# Lasetjet printer & scanner required….



## hdsk.23 (May 6, 2011)

Hello Everybody..
I am interested to purchase one Laser printer cum scanner for Home use. Please suggest your views…

My local vendor is recommending me to purchase HP Laserjet M1136 MFP model (its cost is around 10k)

My only purpose is to take prints and copy/scan documents. I do not require fax at all…

Thanks


----------



## sakumar79 (May 6, 2011)

On one hand, MFPs offer dual role of printing and scanning, saving space for one device... On the other hand, if one of the two develops a fault requiring it to be taken to service, you will not be able to do the other also... If this is not an issue, go with MFP...

Find out service center availability and quality of customer care by HP in your locality from friends, family and neighbours who use HP printers, etc... 

Also, it is noted in techtree.com review that cost per page of printing is slightly high for a laser printer

If those are okay, go ahead...


----------



## hdsk.23 (May 6, 2011)

first of all thanks for ur suggestions sakumar..
i am pretty much interested in purchasing a single device as main reason is you donot require to switch on any computer to just take a xerox copy(which is very good point). A its printing cost is slightly higher which i think is bearable.
I am keen interested to know whether any other vendor gives better product in same cost like network ready etc.
Please any suggestions?


----------



## hdsk.23 (May 8, 2011)

anyone else please recommend????


----------

